# Сильно разрушен позвонок. Имплантация?



## Runa (18 Авг 2009)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые специалисты. Речь пойдет о моём свёкре. Мужчина 61 год, вес 95кг, рост 175. Спина беспокоила давно, лет 15 точно, справлялся с болями "как все" мази, диклофенак (другие НПВС) массаж. Всё конечно помогало временно, но активной жизни особо не мешало. В этом мае прижало конкретно, после неудачного поднятия доски. З месяца нет острых, но временами очень интенсивных болей, отлёживался в постеле, когда совсем не в моготу, а потом опять за руль. Занимается бизнесом. В августе сильный приступ помог снять мануальный терапевт и на фоне утихших болей, когда свёкр уже решил, что снова здоров, по настоянию родных в областном центре лёг в стационар и прошёл обследование. 

О характере болей сейчас вам не скажу, потому что на эту тему он особо не разговаривает, прошу составить мнение по снимкам. Результаты анализов выложу вечером, но там по словам врачей отклонений нет. Сразу скажу, что денсометрия проводилась, плотность тканей соответствует норме. Из сопутствующего: подагра, длительность не менее 10 лет, высокое давление-компенсирует приемом таблеток, сосудистое заболевание неясной этиологии, когда травмированная кожа  слезает лоскутом, от несильных ударов образуются гематомы, кожа на лице и руках имеет багровый оттенок. Врачи сказали только повышенная ломкость капилляров, причину не видят как лечить не знают.

Снимки МРТ  и КТ вот здесь   http://picasaweb.google.ru/vlada.med
1. Показана только имплантация позвонка?
2. Насколько сложна данная операция, в общих чертах? Длительность, вид наркоза, время периода восстановления, от этого зависит оперироваться в Москве-Питере или доверить спину местным хирургам (Брянск) Доступ со стороны спины или живота?
3. Из какого материала делают имплант позвонка?
4. Можно ли по снимкам предположить причину и длительность происходящего процесса?

Dr.Pronko Может у Вас были в практике похожие случаи? Мне Ваше мнение сейчас особенно важно.

Сейчас свёкр чувствует себя удовлетворительно, работает,за рулём в машине только в корсете, тяжести не поднимает, собирает информацию и морально готовится на операционный стол.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Авг 2009)

А анализы крови?
Результаты обследования внутренних органов?


----------



## Runa (19 Авг 2009)

Здравствуйте, добавила обследования и анализы. Кардиограмму нужно выложить?
http://picasaweb.google.ru/vlada.med/_03?feat=directlink


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Авг 2009)

У онколога были?


----------



## Runa (25 Авг 2009)

Доктор Ступин, здравствуйте. У онколога свёкр ещё не был. Был у уролога по поводу простаты. Анализ на ПСА сделан, но копия не читаема, со слов свекрови поняла, что ПСА сильно завышен, поэтому уролог не верит заключению УЗИ, где в простате опухоли не увидел специалист.  Понимаю нужно делать повторно, может быть тогда лучше КТ. Если причина состояния позвонка всё-же метастазы, то  какие органы в первую очередь смотрим? Печень, поджелудочная, верхний отдел кишечника, желудок?  Рак простаты потом идёт в первую очередь L4,L5, S1 или не обязательно? Нейрохирурги предлагают - режем там всё и увидим, но может всё-же лучше сначала понять состояние органов брюшной полости? Как часто опухоль в позвонке возникает самостоятельно? Или скорее резать? Существуют ли маркеры на онкологию позвонков? Или этот вопрос уже не к Вам? Извините за сумбур, очень волнуюсь. И ещё...сколько у нас времени на то, чтобы осознать ситуацию месяц, 2 недели? Свёкр говорит, что чувствует хорошо, работает, поэтому, как мне кажется, не осознаёт опасности.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Авг 2009)

К онкологу, там ответы на все вопросы.
А так список на полстраницы.


----------



## Runa (24 Окт 2009)

Здравствуйте специалисты. Доктор Ступин, Александр Вячеславович, Елена, спасибо за поддержку. Я думаю благодаря вашим советам мы приняли правильное решение. Родственники привезли свекра в Питер и он прошёл полное обследование в НИИ онкологии в Песочном. Да, аденокарцинома. Степень по Глисону 5+5=10, но явных признаков метастазирования в другие органы не выявлено. Консультировал свекра замечательный врач Воробьёв.
Провели и рентгенограмму г/п отдела п-ка, и рентгеноскопию органов грудной полости, и эхографию органов бр. полости, и радиоизотопное исследование всех отделов скелета и МРТ п/к отделов позвоночника и органов малого таза.
Лечение назначено. Может быть свёкр съездит ещё в Обнинск, там делают брахитерапию, если в его случае это возможно надо использовать и этот шанс. Описание МРТ и заключение выложила здесь http://picasaweb.google.ru/vlada.med/orBAGB#
Из рекомендаций по неврологии: постоянное ношение корсета и плавание. Сказали, что позвонок в таком возрасте (61 год) примерно год будет восстанавливаться. Свёкр будет наблюдаться у уролога, онколога, невролога.
Всё-же есть к Вам несколько вопросов.
1. Можно ли массаж, если да то какой вид?
2. Что из препаратов ускорит восстановление позвонка?
Физически свёкр чувствует себя удовлетворительно, а что в душе сказать трудно...
В который раз убедилась, что врачевание действительно искусство.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Окт 2009)

Runa написал(а):


> В который раз убедилась, что врачевание действительно искусство.



Искусство применения полученных знаний!
И тут два варианта, либо нет знаний, либо нет творческого начала!

Массаж-нельзя!

Никаких препататов, кроме назначеных онкологом-нельзя!


----------

